# Fischgröße egal???



## Biggeangler (30. Mai 2005)

Petri,

ich wollte mal nachhören, ob es für den einen oder anderen Fisch eine Grenze der Genießbarkeit gibt. :v 
Karpfen nur bis 50cm ?
Wels nur bis 80cm ?
Aale nur ab 40cm ?

Gibt es da einen Richtwert, welchen Fisch wir lieber wieder zurückfallen lassen???



In hungriger Erwartung.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fischgröße egal???*

Ich denke bei Karpfen ist das Gewässerbezogen. Es kommt auch stark auf den Angler an. Ich denke Karpfen kann man wirklich bis höchstens 55cm mitnehmen. Sonst ist er auch zu fettig. Aale würde ich ab 50cm mitnehmen. Sonst sind sie zu dünn. Beim Wels weis ich dass nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fischgröße egal???*

Die Grenze der Geniessbarkeit ist schwer zu ziehen.
Der eine mags lieber so, der andere lieber so.

Meine persönlichen Grenzen:

Karpfen aus Stillgewässern: Ess ich gar nie nicht

Karpfen aus Fliessgewässern: Bis so 60 cm gut für alle Zubereitungsarten, darüber hinaus am besten kaltgeräuchert oder gebeizt

Aal: Mach ich mir nicht selber, ess aber gerne schöne Räucheraale

Barsche: Kann man genussvoll in jeder Größe verspeisen

Hecht: Sollte schon so 55 - 60 cm haben, nicht unbedingt über 1m

Rotaugen: sind am besten so um die 20 - 25 cm, gut sind auch die kleinen (geht auch mit Lauben oder anderen kleinen Weissfischen) die ich gegen meine sonstige Gewohnheit lange und knusprig brate.

Döbel: Mag ich nicht

Barben: Kann man auch gut in jeder Größe essen

Brassen: Mag ich auch ních so

Schleien: Auch nur aus Fliessgewässern, dann aber in jeder Größe (meine größte hatte aber auch nur dreeinhalb Pfund) zu essen.

Zander: Wie Barsch, in jeder Größe genussvoll (bin bisher aber um 1 cm am Meter gescheitert, daher Erfahrung mit größeren).

Waller: Am besten die kleinen so um 1 m, habe auch aber auch Filets von einem 2m - Waller gegessen. Wichtig dabei ist dass man die Haut entfernt und das sichtbare Fett, dann auch in dieser Größe absolut  ein Genuss.

Forellen: Bis so um 1 - 2 Kilo für alle Zubereitungsarten, darünber hinaus am besten gebeizt.


----------



## vertikal (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fischgröße egal???*

Hallo Thomas9904,

bin eigentlich deiner Meinung, von einer Ausnahme mal abgesehen:

Bei einem Hecht in der Größe 55 bis 60 cm (auch Luftpumpe genannt) denke ich noch nicht ansatzweise darüber nach, den Junior zu verspeisen. 
Er hat doch gerade angefangen, ein Hecht zu werden und ein bischen mehr Zeit, sein Tierleben zu geniessen und größer zu werden sollte man ihm schon geben.
Abgesehen davon release ich grundsätzlich alle Hechte (schmecken eh nicht besonders und die y-Gräten machen auch keine große Freude) und gönne mir eher mal ein leckeres Zanderfilet; diese Burschen nehme ich gerne mal in der Größe 65 - 70 cm mit. 
By the way: Mit der Mitnahme von Hechten macht man sich insbesondere im Nachbarland Holland keine Freunde! Die Mitnahme eines Zanders wird hier schon eher akzeptiert.

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## muddyliz (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fischgröße egal???*



> Hecht: Sollte schon so 55 - 60 cm haben, nicht unbedingt über 1m


 Geräuchert schmeckt er auch, wenn er länger als 1 m ist. Für geräucherten Hecht lasse ich jede geräucherte Forelle links liegen.
Unter 60 cm nehme ich keinen mit, es sei denn, er hat zu tief geschluckt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fischgröße egal???*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat doch gerade angefangen, ein Hecht zu werden und ein bischen mehr Zeit, sein Tierleben zu geniessen und größer zu werden sollte man ihm schon geben.


Die Frage ging ja aber nicht um das sinnvolle entnehmen oder welches Schonmass, sondern bei welcher Länge genussvolles verspeisen möglich ist. Und das ist bei einem Hecht dieser Größe (sofern nicht gerade ein abgemagertes Exemplar) mit Sicherheit möglich.


			
				muddyliz schrieb:
			
		

> Geräuchert schmeckt er auch, wenn er länger als 1 m ist. Für geräucherten Hecht lasse ich jede geräucherte Forelle links liegen.


Habe ich noch nicht probiert, kann ich mir aber gut vorstellen.


			
				HeinDorsch schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du, als erfahrener Norgefahre, auch eine Aufstellung für Meeresfische aufstellen?


Auf jeden Fall als Koch: Prinzipiell habe ich schon Meeresfische aus der Ostsee und Norwegen (fast) aller Arten und Größen gegessen - mit Genuss. 
Das hängt dann oft eher vom Zustand des Fisches (laichreif, abgelaicht, Jahreszeit etc.)  ab als von der Größe des Fisches ab ob der schmeckt.


----------



## Biggeangler (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fischgröße egal???*

Petri,

danke für die vielen Tipps.
Das mit dem Räuchern der Brassen und daraus Frikadellen zu machen werde ich mal ausprobieren, ich war bis heute kein großer Freund die Brassen mitzunehmen - einmal gebraten und die Gräten gesehen - aber da werde ich doch mal die eine oder andere dicke Brasse zum schnabolieren mit nach Hause nehmen. 
Danke.


----------

